# Wtf



## Powermaster (Oct 17, 2003)

Whats up with the X amount of time till Macosx.com is reborn?


----------



## edX (Oct 17, 2003)

you'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 17, 2003)

any hints?


----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2003)

There's a countdown on apple.com too ... 
Coincidence?


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

I think it's a conspiracy.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 17, 2003)

X


The truth is out there.


----------



## bobw (Oct 17, 2003)

There will be refreshments.


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 17, 2003)

even Doughnuts and coffee?


----------



## edX (Oct 17, 2003)

coffeeeeeeee!!!!


wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 17, 2003)

prehapps a BBQ?

--->> Macosx.com BBQ 

Bring a dish to pass.


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

Nah, it's not going to be a BBQ. It's going to be formal and all that shiznit. 
Fine wines will be served as well as the greatest treats from all around the world. There will also be a small video conference for everybody. *oops! Did I say that?*


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2003)

The truth will be out there. 

... the countdown till I will unleash and whip Panther at Michigan Avenue store?


----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2003)

"Refreshments" ::ha:: That's a good one.


----------



## edX (Oct 17, 2003)

ok, so refreshing your browser isn't exactly refreshments, but...


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 17, 2003)

no no no ed, we are all coming over to your house! Better get the food ready!


----------



## adambyte (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey, it's only a 350 mile drive up to Frisco! Count me in!

Also, take note, Ed, I would like a vegetarian meal. heheh


----------



## edX (Oct 17, 2003)

adambyte - you get eat whatever vines and flowers you can find in the backyard. i have lots of edible plants. i'm just not so sure that all of them are so tasty. how does a nasturium and calendula salad sound? some chamomile and apple mint tea to go with. perhaps a few rose petals for desert. or you can just have all the pears you can eat. got a whole tree full of them and we don't eat them. the apples are all mine though.


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 17, 2003)

You can take the apples I want the Macs!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2003)

Ed do you have cactuses on your back yard? I like nopalitos .. I can cook them for all! Nopales alla parmigiana ... (no, they are not fattening. Just look at me!)


----------



## adambyte (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *adambyte - you get eat whatever vines and flowers you can find in the backyard.*



Even your prize-winning Pogonias?  


lol. I'm not a vegetarian, though. heh. Thank God. It sounds like eating at your place would be for the birds. heheh..... For the birds! Get it? hehehehehehe.... For the Birds! hehehe....... heh..... heheh..... oi, my leg....


----------



## Sogni (Oct 18, 2003)

Man, has this thread ever go off-course or what? 

Ed, I think you've had TOO much coffee already!


----------



## edX (Oct 18, 2003)

do you mean my slowly dieing back Begonias? that's the problem. all the good food is already gone or left except for the fruit trees. had my first apple tonite. still not quite fully ripe but pretty tasty just the same. it was the desert for my steak. (yummmm) but the lettuce, cucumbers and tomatoes are gone. i've got new cucumbers coming up along with pumpkins but don't expect any fruit for a few weeks or so.  radishes never did grow well this year. 

sorry gia, no cacti. not warm enough and generally too moist here for those to do well.


----------



## edX (Oct 18, 2003)

sogni - i blelieve the topic is "Wtf". how can you possibly get 'off-topic" as long as you're not talking about anything too serious. 

but if you want more of an answer to the actual first question, all i can say is that the mods and myself don't know much more than you do. and we're sworn to secrecy about what we do know. so we're all just waiting to see exactly what scott will unveil at the end of the countdown.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 18, 2003)

Yea, we know nuthin' ... 

Well, i can go and buy the cactus leaves in a mexican store and cook them for ya folks on friday, how does that sound?


----------



## Sogni (Oct 18, 2003)

Ed: LOL 

Gia: I used to have Cactus in my back yard where I used to live - I hated those things. Used them as target practice when I had a BB-Gun.  

Mom used them in food all the time (the non-target practice ones - we had two cactus plants growing, one was always sickly looking so I was OKed to do as I wanted with it. heh  )


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

Hmmm, 1000 mile drive here, but I'll take a sausage


----------



## adambyte (Oct 18, 2003)

heheh. Yay for Ed's backyard garden. A well deserved "WTF?" for this thread.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 18, 2003)

Um, anyone wanna give me a ride then?  My car won't make it all the way from the east coast to the west coast.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

Nah, but once I get my pilots license, I'll fly you all 
You pay for gas, of course


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey, I can actually drive to Frisco... it's only 1.5 hours! 

I predict that in 5 days, 16 hours and 24 minutes, Scott will unveil the new Macosx.com using vBulletin v3b with an entirely new Panther-based theme.

And now it's 5 days, 16 hours and 23 minutes.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

Awwwww ... it's already hard to resist till wednesday! I'll get my Pornwerbook then ... then calculating time till Friday so I can be in the store and here on the same time .... awwwww......


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

So tough, Gia, so tough


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 19, 2003)

I can't wait!


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, I don't even remember writing in this thread. I have not been here in forever. Last time I was here I was 17ish  wow. 

I found this thread while googling myself.


----------



## fryke (Jun 6, 2007)

Erh... Congrats?


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 6, 2007)

You make me feal young......


----------



## Powermaster (Jul 12, 2020)

Resurrecting a very old thread just to say hello to all the old fellas!  Welcome to 2020. I thought it would be more fun......


----------

